# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Horticultura  Exportaciones de tomate reportarán crecimiento de 51.8% en el 2008

## Bruno Cillóniz

*Expansión responde a calidad y competitividad de dicho producto, afirma Minag*  *Lima, dic. 31 (ANDINA).-* Al cierre del año 2008 las exportaciones peruanas de tomate superarán los 12 millones de dólares, monto que representa un crecimiento de 51.8 por ciento respecto a las exportaciones del año pasado, informó hoy el Ministerio de Agricultura (Minag).  
Según el reporte de la Dirección General de Información Agraria (DGIA) del Minag, este crecimiento sostenido se debe a la calidad y competitividad de este producto, cualidad ampliamente conocida por los importadores del mundo. 
Teniendo en cuenta que a noviembre del presente año ya se había superado en más de 2.7 millones de dólares las exportaciones totales de tomate del 2007, los envíos al exterior en el año 2008 habrían sobrepasado los 12 millones. 
La principal partida exportada es “Los demás tomates preparados”, y otras partidas son “Semillas de tomates”, “Tomates enteros o en trozos”, “Tomates frescos o refrigerados” y “Ketchup y demás salsas de tomates”, que se envían por montos menores. 
La producción de tomate se encuentra altamente concentrada en la costa, con más de 84 por ciento de la producción nacional, siendo Ica la principal región productora. 
Dicha región costeña concentraba a noviembre del 2008 el 44.4 por ciento de la producción nacional y actualmente es la mayor zona productora de pasta de tomate para exportación. 
En el año 2007 la producción nacional de tomates alcanzó las 173.3 mil toneladas, siendo Ica el mayor productor (51.1 por ciento), seguido de Lima (19.5 por ciento), Arequipa (siete por ciento) y La Libertad (4.7 por ciento). En conjunto concentraron el 82.3 por ciento de la producción nacional. 
A noviembre del 2008 la producción en Ica alcanzó 78,800 toneladas, subiendo 24.3 por ciento en relación con el mismo período del 2007. Asimismo, Lima y La Libertad aumentaron su producción en 34.3 y 21.5 por ciento, respectivamente. 
La principal partida de tomates exportados es la de “Los demás tomates preparados o conservados (excepto en vinagre)” que se enviaron a los mercados internacionales hasta noviembre por un monto de ocho millones de dólares, registrando un aumento de 60 por ciento respecto a la misma temporada del 2007, cuando el monto fue de cinco millones.  
El principal país de destino a noviembre del 2008 es Venezuela, con el 60.5 por ciento de la cuota exportada. Detrás se ubican Ecuador (15.5 por ciento), Colombia (9.1 por ciento), Bolivia (8.2 por ciento), Japón (3.8 por ciento), China (2.1 por ciento), Alemania (0.8 por ciento) y Estados Unidos (0.1 por ciento). 
Respecto a las empresas, el ranking lo encabeza Icatom, que concentró el 98 por ciento del total por un monto de 7.8 millones de dólares, seguida por Nestle Perú. 
El tomate tiene importancia nutricional en la dieta diaria. Su alto consumo resulta muy apropiado por su contenido en vitamina C, carotenoides, flavonoides, minerales, ácido fólico, bajo nivel de grasas y muy baja cantidad de proteínas. 
Los tomates han recibido una especial atención por su papel en la reducción del riesgo de cáncer (próstata, tubo digestivo, mama, pulmón y cervical) debido a su alto contenido en licopeno.  *Foto:* Tomate en supermercados de Lima. (ANDINA/Archivo)Temas similares: Exportaciones peruanas siguen creciendo 2008 Exportaciones agroindustriales se han duplicado entre el 2004 y 2008, según Scotiabank Exportaciones de peletería de alpaca crecieron 44.82% en el 2008 Ransa fue la principal despachadora de exportaciones en el año 2008 Exportaciones de pisco aumentaron 44% en 2008 con ventas por US$ 1.5 millones

----------


## srueda

> *Expansión responde a calidad y competitividad de dicho producto, afirma Minag*  *Fuente: http://www.andina.com.pe/Espanol/Not...id=t/T3twd+iw0=* *Foto:* Tomate en supermercados de Lima. (ANDINA/Archivo)

  
hola (otra vez) amigo Bcilloniz...dime quien acopia los tomates para exportacion?...donde encuentro esa info?...te agradecere me brindes una ayuda 
gracias

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

Hola de nuevo srueda: 
Me olvidé de comentarte en el mensaje privado que te mandé que soy el menos indicado para dar respuestas sobre agronomía, porque soy Publicista y mi especialidad son las comunicaciones. 
Yo como tú, estoy aprendiendo de a poquitos acerca de este tema, aunque cada vez que puedo ayudo a los usuarios que peguntan. 
¿Puedes creer que no entiendo tu pregunta?... Así de malo soy. 
Por suerte mi familia sí es recontra agricultora, y cuando pueden, les digo que respondan. 
Voy a ver qué información te consigo sobre tomates acá, y le voy a pedir a mi viejo a ver si te puede reponder quién acopia los tomates de exportación, porque yo no tengo ni idea. 
Saludos 
PD: La página está inspirada en la de Todo Autos, sólo que enfocada al tema agropecuario, que tan desatendido está. AgroFórum.pe cumple el 5 de noviembre un añito de vida y recién somos 3000 usuarios registrados, pero venimos creciendo... Espero algún día ser como Todo Autos o Foros Perú. La suerte para mi es que no había un foro de este tipo especialzado en temas agrarios, así que veremos cómo termina todo esto.

----------


## srueda

Ok....de casualidad eres pariente de Fernando Cilloniz...el es un entendido en la materia y siempre es bueno escucharlo y leerlo...asi como a Jose Chimpler de Agrokasa o Mario Mustafa de Ecoacuicola (de quien vi un reportaje a su empresa en tv) 
Seguiremos participando y recomendando a los amigos este interesante foro 
Slds¡¡¡

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

> Ok....de casualidad eres pariente de Fernando Cilloniz...el es un entendido en la materia y siempre es bueno escucharlo y leerlo...asi como a Jose Chimpler de Agrokasa o Mario Mustafa de Ecoacuicola (de quien vi un reportaje a su empresa en tv) 
> Seguiremos participando y recomendando a los amigos este interesante foro 
> Slds¡¡¡

 Sí, el tío Fernando es mi padre. De vez en cuando lo vas a ver participando por aquí, y seguramente va a ser él, el que te dé la información que buscas. Ahora está de viaje, pero cuando venga le digo si te puede responder. 
Saludos

----------


## Javier_Pdlo

Hola, 
A mi tambien me gustaria contar con un poco mas de informacion sobre la exportacion de tomates frescos.  Se que Colombia es un destino, pero si alguien tiene informacion detallada para compartir se lo agradeceria.

----------


## Fernando Cillóniz

> hola (otra vez) amigo Bcilloniz...dime quien acopia los tomates para exportacion?...donde encuentro esa info?...te agradecere me brindes una ayuda 
> gracias

 El principal acopiador / exportador de tomate en el Perú es Icatom S.A. Ellos están en Ica y puedes contactar a Manuel Gubbins (Gerente Comercial) a los teléfonos 056 217172; 056 217173; ó al correo mgubbins@icatom.com 
Saludos,
Fernando Cillóniz

----------

